# we have decided to open our hearts and home to another fluff



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We are almost settled in, our 20 year old granddaughter comes every week to spend a night with us, she brings her little dog, Maddie seems to like the company, and it gives us a few hours without having Maddie every moment with us. We actually have gone out to eat twice:chili:
We have been praying and have decided to open our hearts and home to another little one. Not sure how to get started with the search.
We do want another retired show dog around 3 or 4. We would like to find another little girl. We had our grandfluff Divot here for a few days, Maddie didn't want anything to do with him, I know she misses Matilda and maybe that's why she seemed to enjoy our granddaughter's fluff, being she is the same size my Matilda was, and has a similar personality 
Lorin and I really need another, and we think Matilda would want us to open our hearts.
So please let others you know we are looking The search begins:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so happy to read this! I will pray that the right little girl comes your way!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - I am happy for you. I hope you find the perfect fluff. You and Lorin are very special to me, I want nothing but happiness for the two of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What beautiful news, Paula!
I will pray for the perfect fit.
Big hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I wish you lived near me. I have the most amazing little AMAR foster girl here who is a sweetheart. She is so easy to take care of and adorable. Hoping you find a very special little girl whom Maddie will enjoy being with.:wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I wish you lived near me. I have the most amazing little AMAR foster girl here who is a sweetheart. She is so easy to take care of and adorable. Hoping you find a very special little girl whom Maddie will enjoy being with.:wub:


That's what I was thinking Sue. :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, you will find a wonderful little girl to join your family. And what a wonderful home and family she will have. Good luck in your search.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula I hope you find the perfect match for your family very soon!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, you might try Tammy Simon (Ta-Jon's) for a retired female. I've had two from her and they were wonderful. Blaze is from her breeding too but he's not a show dog; he is however a Champion to me. 
If you contact her, mention that I referred you to her; she knows I'm very protective of the breed, so that would speak volumes.

Tammy's dogs are very healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is happy news Paula, I'm sure you will find the right little girl for your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, you already know that I am very happy for you and Lorin. I think it will be a blessing for not only for you and Lorin ... but, for Maddie, too. I am sure a great breeder will help you find the right fluff that will be compatible with Maddie.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

That is going to be one lucky fluff!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I wish you lived near me. I have the most amazing little AMAR foster girl here who is a sweetheart. She is so easy to take care of and adorable. Hoping you find a very special little girl whom Maddie will enjoy being with.:wub:


I wish Paula and Lorin could adopt Sophie. I thought about this before you even posted this, Sue. If I were in a position to do so ... I would love to adopt Sophie myself. She is not only adorable and sweet ... but has such a charming personality. I wish you could post the video on SM with Sophie tilting her head while she and Tyler are waiting for a treat ... so precious!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I wish Paula and Lorin could adopt Sophie. I thought about this before you even posted this, Sue. If I were in a position to do so ... I would love to adopt Sophie myself. She is not only adorable and sweet ... but has such a charming personality. I wish you could post the video on SM with Sophie tilting her head while she and Tyler are waiting for a treat ... so precious!


Marie - I will try to do it over the long weekend. My computer died and I have switched over to David's old one and it's been a rough go of it. Hope to get back in computer "shape" soon. Sophie is adorable. Love that little face of hers.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I can't tell you how happy I am to hear this great news! The perfect fluff will find you, I'm sure of it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, this is exciting news for sure!!!! I am so happy and can't wait to see who gets to be the "lucky" girl to move in with you guys!!

I kind of like Sophie where she is....with Tyler. (sorry Sue :innocent

We all need to get working to help you find the perfect pup for you guys!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I'm very glad to hear this! Praying the right fluff finds its way to you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear you're ready for a fluff companion for Maddie..It takes time to be ready to open up your heart after loosing a precious fluff...


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, Paula!

I'm quite sure with a bit patience you and your husband will find the perfect puppy that fits right into your lovely family! 

You already made the first step in opening your heart! I know it's not easy after the loss of sweet Matilda and takes time.

Keeping all my fingers crossed you soon will be successful! That girl definitely will hit the jackpot in moving into your home!





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

When I went to the Maltese Specialty Shop this year, I'd never been to any dog show and didn't know who anybody was. That said, I did enjoy watching all the dogs in and out of the ring, as well as their handlers. One of the gals showing definitely won my heart because she was so obviously in love with the dog she was showing. Learned later that she'd had many, many champions. Didn't know that at the time. Just impressed were her kindness to the pup she was showing. That was Tammy Simon. Just from the love she showed in the ring, I'd definitely recommend her.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also so glad to hear this! I wish you all the luck in finding another fluff!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw that Jeanne Riney has a 9 month old girl pup 4 lbs she had been keeping for show but has decided to put her in a pet home

....is 9 months old too young?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> I saw that Jeanne Riney has a 9 month old girl pup 4 lbs she had been keeping for show but has decided to put her in a pet home
> 
> ....is 9 months old too young?


Yes I think 9 months is to young. I would hate for her to go through what Miss Bow went through after her mommy and daddy passed. 
So glad your keeping your eyes open Pat:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Paula! Just now seeing this! I am so excited and happy for you! If I hear of anyone who has what you are wanting, I will let you know.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I am so very happy to read this. You have so much love to give and I'm sure Maddie will love a sister. Wishing you well on your search.
Dixie and Juice's Sire was from Ta Jon. I love her dogs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I wish you the best of luck Paula in finding the perfect fluff to fit your family!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news.
You and Lorin are perfect fluff parents. 
The perfect match is out there somewhere just waiting for your love.
I pray that you find each other soon


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Any luck Paula? I texted you the other day...hoping you find that perfect fluff soon


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> Any luck Paula? I texted you the other day...hoping you find that perfect fluff soon


 
No still looking for the little girl God has for us. Our hearts and arms are ready for her


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So happy for you Paula...when the time is right...the perfect baby will come to you!!


----------

